# Hygetropin HGH



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

So someone was nice enough to direct you to some Hygetropin? with all of the crappy HGH out there it sure does sound like a brand we can all trust? been around since 06 with great quality

 BUT

 Hygetropin is no longer made!  the only hygetropin out now is counterfeit or straight up fake! If you buy this stuff now you almost deserve the fake junk you will receive.

 Sorry to be so blunt but truth is truth!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

What's the source of this info? I have a strong reliable source that I trust that claims he's got hygetropin on the way.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

The source of this info is none other than the great Homer Khan, the original source for Hygetropin across the boards since 2006!

 Come on POB!!  you have to have heard that IP is now making hygetropins! and we know what quality HGH he makes like the grey tops, yellows, nips


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

There have been counterfeits of hygetropin for the last 3-4 years. That is why the caps kept changing trying to keep ahead of the curve.

 First were the pinwheel tops, then the 8iu and finally a year before they stopped making them the new tops came out.

 Is there a chance your guy may have stumbled on some old inventory? sure but very doubtful brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> There have been counterfeits of hygetropin for the last 3-4 years. That is why the caps kept changing trying to keep ahead of the curve.
> 
> First were the pinwheel tops, then the 8iu and finally a year before they stopped making them the new tops came out.
> 
> Is there a chance your guy may have stumbled on some old inventory? sure but very doubtful brother.


 
Not sure what it is he stumbled on... So thanks for the info cause I plan on asking! Much appreciated.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad to be able to help and if by some chance they are left over hygetropins I want a kit also!


----------

